# "Big Girls" song Banned by US Radio stations



## weetabix (Sep 17, 2007)

I just read that the song Big Girls You are Beautiful by Mika was banned by US Radio stations:


> U.S. radio stations WON'T play Mika!!
> What's up with that????
> Canada Loves Mika!
> Kudos Mika!



If the song is banned in the USA then you may not have heard it.
I think this song by Mika must be in the UK charts. I heard on the radio, in Brantanos, and at a family disco where I am sure the DJ noticed all the women were BBW or SSBBW.

When the song came on I told Suze I had requested it for her. I don't think she listened to the words before I brought her attention to them. Forgive me if this is old news. All the BBW were tapping their feet and mouthing the words. Women tend to memorize the words to pop songs. The videos are amazing, and I have posted the words too.

Official video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcRiXOONqf0
Live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOL1I0u_Jtg&mode=related&search=

http://www.mp3lyrics.org/m/mika/big-girl-you-are-beautiful/

(center text)

Big girl you are beautiful

Walks in to the room
Feels like a big balloon
I said, 'Hey girls you are beautiful'
Diet coke and a pizza please
Diet coke I'm on my knees
Screaming 'Big girls you are beautiful'

You take your skinny girl
Feel like I'm gonna die
'Cause a real woman
Needs a real man here's why

You take your girl
And multiply her by four
Now a whole lotta woman
Needs a whole lot more

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby

No need to fantasize
Since I was in my braces
A watering hole
With the girls around
And curves in all the right places

Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful

Walks in to the room
Feels like a big balloon
I said, 'Hey girls you are beautiful'
Diet coke and a pizza please
Diet coke I'm on my knees
Screaming 'Big girls you are beautiful'

You take your girl
And multiply her by four
Now a whole lotta woman
Needs a whole lot more

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby

No need to fantasize
Since I was in my braces
A watering hole
With the girls around
And curves in all the right places

Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby
[ Lyrics provided by www.mp3lyrics.org ]

No need to fantasize
Since I was in my braces
A watering hole
With the girls around
And curves in all the right places

Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Oh you are beautiful

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby

No need to fantasize
Since I was in my braces
A watering hole
With the girls around
And curves in all the right places

Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Oh you are beautiful

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby

No need to fantasize
Since I was in my braces
A watering hole
With the girls around
And curves in all the right places

Big girl you are beautiful
Big girl you are beautiful
Big girl you are beautiful
Big girl you are beautiful
Big girl you are beautiful


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 17, 2007)

we've had several threads about Mika, that song, the video shoot, etc. I hadn't heard though that American radio stations had banned it. Lots of Americans here have heard it. Do you know why and which stations?


----------



## weetabix (Sep 17, 2007)

Follow that youtube link and read the comments. I searched the forums for big girls you are beautiful but came back empty so if there was something then it means I am pretty poor at using the search feature. Google is my style of search tool, I can find stuff with that.


----------



## JeanC (Sep 17, 2007)

Kinda funny it being banned by US stations since ABC commissioned a remake using some of the footage from the original vid as an Ugly Betty promo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSOV7LS3zGY


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Banned? Bah. That's quite a leap to that conclusion. I didn't find the reference weet was talking about, but if it's there, it might lead back to this link - which doesn't say the song is specifically banned, just infrequently played. That page is generated by users, so it's at best suspect, and hardly reputable. 

The song has been performed on television, and as Jean said, is promoting a very popular television show. Hardly likely that any radio station in business would ban it. 

What erroneous info will come next! "_*Buffet Restaurants Now Weight Restricted!*_" :shocked: 

Rumors. Such silliness.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 17, 2007)

I hadn't heard it was banned, but I also haven't heard it on the radio. Then again, I don't have my XM hooked up in my new car yet, so I'm stuck with the local cheese stations.

I still like the song. It's poppy and sweet. Like a piece of candy. Don't over-think it. Just smile and be glad you're hearing a tune that isn't about smacking one's bitch around.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 17, 2007)

Ray...deee.... O?  Are you talking about those broken TVs?

Seriously, music has progressed many, many steps since radio.

1. "Radio Ga-ga" by Queen seemed to indicate radio was in trouble.
2. MTV and "Video Killed the Radio Star" by Buggles confirmed this.
3. CDs meant a greater permanence to one's music collection than breakable tape.
4. Buying CDs online.
5. MP3s.
6. CD-R burning.
7. Buying MP3s online.
8. iPods.
9. BitTorrent.

Oh, and somewhere in there was internet radio-- which is itself tainted with the archaic R word so I don't bother with it.

So I haven't heard the song anyway. Big deal. How much you wanna bet they won't play "Whole Lotta Rosie" by AC/DC either? Or "Big Bottom" by Spinal Tap?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 18, 2007)

If it did get banned: Why? I'm clueless. Don't tell MeMe Roth got in on it. *Gets in Hapkido fighting stance*


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 18, 2007)

Size Acceptance hasn't reached the top o' the hill yet. When it does it'll snowball.:bow:


----------



## Robukfa (Sep 18, 2007)

Ha, what are the chances of this? I've literally just switched on my digital radio and heat radio started to play it. Must be my FA senses!


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 19, 2007)

There's no reason to ban it. If it is banned, the ACLU would be all over it like me on a bacon double cheeseburger. Then again though, it wouldn't surprise me with all of the health fascists out there trying to control people through controlling speech and thought.

So who knows? The only way to know for sure is for the citizens of a town somewhere all get together and demand to hear that song. What town would be willing to do that?

Or someone could send out a mass emailing telling everybody that as a prank, MTV should play that Video on TRL. I think they did it once with a New Kids On The Block video just to mess with MTV. Does MTV even still play videos?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 19, 2007)

At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song. Mika's songs and his voice went over like a lead balloon here in the states. Try as i may I could not bring myself to like that song no matter how hard I tried. Most stations don't think it's worth their time to play his songs when they can kill us all with Kanye West, KT Tunstall or Justin Timberlake.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 19, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Oh, and somewhere in there was internet radio-- which is itself tainted with the archaic R word so I don't bother with it.
> 
> So I haven't heard the song anyway. Big deal. How much you wanna bet they won't play "Whole Lotta Rosie" by AC/DC either? Or "Big Bottom" by Spinal Tap?



I play both of those during my internet RAY DEE OH show


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song. Mika's songs and his voice went over like a lead balloon here in the states. Try as i may I could not bring myself to like that song no matter how hard I tried. Most stations don't think it's worth their time to play his songs when they can kill us all with Kanye West, KT Tunstall or Justin Timberlake.


Right?

I mean, hell, if they let the SuperBowl Shuffle be played, then god knows no one censors anything anymore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHtkzAwG9iE


----------



## mossystate (Sep 19, 2007)

christ on a cracker..enough about this song..his voice makes me want to grab a mackerel..*thwap*


----------



## Emma (Sep 19, 2007)

It's on the radiostation i'm listening to at the moment ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> christ on a cracker..enough about this song..his voice makes me want to grab a mackerel..*thwap*



I normally whack people with cleaned and gutted salmon or rainbow trout, but for this guy I'd do mackerel...

From everything I've ever read, the FCC doesn't have an official "banned song" list, I don't believe the constitutiion allows that. Censorship in the U.S. is either on a case by case basis (radio stations getting fined for individual instances of "obscenity"), or implicit (corporate radio stations not playing something due to fear of losing sponsorship.) Creatively offensive to the eyes and ears as Mika may be, I doubt he would get on any corporate shit list.

fa_man_stan


----------



## furious styles (Sep 19, 2007)

that song blows


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song. Mika's songs and his voice went over like a lead balloon here in the states. Try as i may I could not bring myself to like that song no matter how hard I tried. Most stations don't think it's worth their time to play his songs when they can kill us all with Kanye West, KT Tunstall or Justin Timberlake.



Oh "banned", "panned"--- six of one...

Really I hadn't heard that either. I'm sure that's misinformation, since it doesn't violate FCC regs. And yes it is an irritating song.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2007)

I would like to say this once and for all:

Just because a song has a few words in it that can be construed as size positive, doesn't: 

a) Make it a size-positive song; and
b) Doesn't make it a GOOD song.


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> a) Make it a size-positive song; and


 
Yep. I also find the lyrics to the song more than a little patronizing. I'm not sure it's so much a celebration of larger women as it is a subtle way to poke fun.


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I would be irritated by it if it were played on the radio because it really is an irritating song. It's irritating in the same way _Tiny Tim_ was irritating.

I mean it was nice of him to write a song about Big Girls being beautiful.... 
...But that song just makes my ears bleed.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 19, 2007)

I know I will be the only person who had this thought...but...for some weird reason, the beginning of that song reminds me of the beginning of Dolly Parton's 9 to 5..*L*..I know...weird...but who are YOU to judge...


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I know I will be the only person who had this thought...but...for some weird reason, the beginning of that song reminds me of the beginning of Dolly Parton's 9 to 5..*L*..I know...weird...but who are YOU to judge...



Did you hear that 9 to 5 is being made into a musical!?


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would like to say this once and for all:
> 
> Just because a song has a few words in it that can be construed as size positive, doesn't:
> 
> ...




*It sounded to me like an advertising jingle for the Butterfly Lounge.



*


----------



## BigJB1974 (Sep 20, 2007)

mango said:


> *It sounded to me like an advertising jingle for the Butterfly Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have to agree.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Banned? Bah. That's quite a leap to that conclusion. I didn't find the reference weet was talking about, but if it's there, it might lead back to this link - which doesn't say the song is specifically banned, just infrequently played. That page is generated by users, so it's at best suspect, and hardly reputable.
> 
> The song has been performed on television, and as Jean said, is promoting a very popular television show. Hardly likely that any radio station in business would ban it.
> 
> ...




The song doesn't get airtime because it sucks...


----------



## elle camino (Sep 22, 2007)

i call a moratorium on threads about this GD song. 
seriously all it takes is a simple forum search - try 'Mika'. see that endless list of threads? yeah.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok I just wanna say that the reason this song is not getting airplay in the US is because it fecking sucks.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would like to say this once and for all:
> 
> Just because a song has a few words in it that can be construed as size positive, doesn't:
> 
> ...




For the first one, I think there is indisputable reference that it is size-positive/fat positive. I cite, to begin with, the title. If that was insufficient, please not the references to the butterfly lounge, multiply by four, curves in all the right places, etc. Are you going to tell me this is a fat-bashing statement, or a subtle metaphor for political strife in tibet? The only part I can think of that might be vaguely non-positive is the reference to diet coke. If it was some cruelly sarcastic allegory, wouldn't the women selected be a bit more ugly and scantily clad, rather than shiney bits of awesomeness?

As for the B portion, that's case by case. Personally I fricking loved it, because it filled me with delight and bouncyness. I find Mika immensely pleasing to the eyes and the ears.


----------



## psush_girl (Sep 23, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Yep. I also find the lyrics to the song more than a little patronizing. I'm not sure it's so much a celebration of larger women as it is a subtle way to poke fun.




can you point out to me which lyrics you feel poke fun at larger women? i'm having a hard time finding them....

oh and for the record, i absolutely love this song and i love mika


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2007)

BTW, one thing that I don't get. Can anyone explain why this music video begins in a barber shop? o.0


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song.



I've tried listening to it a couple of times because so many people seemed to like it. But I've honestly never been able to endure the entire song. To be fair though, I tend to loath bubble gum pop as a whole so my pain threshold for that genre is admittedly low.

Ah, heck, it just sucks.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2007)

Fuzzy Nec,
Did I say both A and B applied to this song? I did not. I said songs in general. B applies more to this song than A.

However, Waxy is right in that there can be subtle poking fun without being obvious in the lyrics. Not everything has to be obvious and outright. Just because *you* don't see it, doesn't mean it's not there. 

Also, just because some people *do* see it doesn't mean it is MEANT to be there.

Everyone's MMV.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually I've heard a few songs by Mika before I heard this one. I loved all that I've heard.

No matter if a song is supposed to be positive or not, someone somewhere will find negative in it. Thus seems to be the way of human nature.

I have a strong like for songs that make me feel happy...this song, even without lyrics would probably have made me feel happy. 

I can't see where it's been banned...but truthfully I don't care...I have it in my MP3 player and that's all I really need.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2007)

I know that it can be non-obvious in the lyrics, but I cited examples from the video images as well. I just don't see how or why somebody would get a condescending/sarcastic vibe from this.

Sorry, I picked up an implication that you were saying A and B applied to this song.


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i call a moratorium on threads about this GD song.
> seriously all it takes is a simple forum search - try 'Mika'. see that endless list of threads? yeah.



It's all a subtle, yet loving, homage to Perez.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2007)

I suppose it's all a matter of taste however the majority of people in the states did not warm up so much to Mika's music. "Big Girls" seemed to grate on the nerves of people in particular because it seemed contrived and patronizing, as Waxwing suggested. I can't speak for the majority of Americans who found this song repugnant but I would guess the saccharin sweet pep in the music and simple repetitiveness that make it a happy song as some would interpret came off as sounding like a gag. A secret yokel laugh that says, "Hyuh hyuh hyuh, luk it all dem fat grz kum barreling out of th alleys buncing merly behind the one gay man in town who thinks they's is cute." Yeah I'm an acrid cynic, but I thought it stunk.

Though the beauty of it is you don't have to think like I do. You can stick to pure thoughts and clean living and buy his CD's or download his stuff anyway despite the record stations' refusal to play it. Or you can call and request it and try to change the world but I just wanted to clear up this misconception that there is somehow a conspiracy to keep a fat girl down. There may indeed be one but the missive to Mika's music isn't a part of it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song.



I was just going to say this. Forgiven for placing KT Tunstall in the same league as JT and 'Ye.

I'm putting a moratorium on "big" girl love songs that don't feature the singer actually macking on the big girl in question in the video, or at least fucking her. Anthony Hamilton can hang with this benchmark. If it don't jiggle, it's not a single.


----------



## Emma (Sep 23, 2007)

Heard it for the first time in a public place today. I was in a Aussie theme pub (walkabout to people from the UK) and I was ordering a drink for me and my friend who was seated. I felt akward and horrid when it came on. I personally don't like the song but I understand there is a few people who like it. I felt like as the only big woman in the place that everyone was looking at me and having a smirk to themselves over the song. I know thats a bit of a paranoid way to feel, but thats just how I felt.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 23, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I was just going to say this. Forgiven for placing KT Tunstall in the same league as JT and 'Ye.
> 
> I'm putting a moratorium on "big" girl love songs that don't feature the singer actually macking on the big girl in question in the video, or at least fucking her. Anthony Hamilton can hang with this benchmark. If it don't jiggle, it's not a single.



KT Tuntstall releases fucking good music!

They need a mainstream video of Jadox's Big Girlz: Minus the little anti-thin tone in the middle: That song is fucking amazing, and it's catchy too. You should be the guest on the mainstream copy. I can rap a little too, if they give me time to make lyrics.  
/Hijacking


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 24, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> KT Tuntstall releases fucking good music!
> 
> They need a mainstream video of Jadox's Big Girlz: Minus the little anti-thin tone in the middle: That song is fucking amazing, and it's catchy too. You should be the guest on the mainstream copy. I can rap a little too, if they give me time to make lyrics.
> /Hijacking




I'd do that remix, do you know Jadox personally? I have a song right now called "The Ice Cream" that is just *filthy* fat girl erotica and I use like, this retarded 50 Cent monosyllabic voice (I think I pronounce "pear" "purrr"). It's not mixed yet. You want a verse? I also need to write! No Lil' Waynes here, get us a pad!

I like KT's hits but I was annoyed how the album sounded nothing like them and was all Lilith Fair ballad corn.

/Double 'jack


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I'd do that remix, do you know Jadox personally? I have a song right now called "The Ice Cream" that is just *filthy* fat girl erotica and I use like, this retarded 50 Cent monosyllabic voice (I think I pronounce "pear" "purrr"). It's not mixed yet. You want a verse? I also need to write! No Lil' Waynes here, get us a pad!
> 
> I like KT's hits but I was annoyed how the album sounded nothing like them and was all Lilith Fair ballad corn.
> 
> /Double 'jack



KT is a good artist. Her clever songs are really catchy but she's dying a screaming horrible death through overkill. If you work in a store that puts KT in the CD player all day long certainly you would learn to loath her. The stations here in NE play her stuff _A LOT_.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 24, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I like KT's hits but I was annoyed how the album sounded nothing like them and was all Lilith Fair ballad corn.


Yes! Two uptempo things, and the rest? Eh.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song. Mika's songs and his voice went over like a lead balloon here in the states. Try as i may I could not bring myself to like that song no matter how hard I tried. Most stations don't think it's worth their time to play his songs when they can kill us all with Kanye West, KT Tunstall or Justin Timberlake.




Bingo. If it hasn't been banned already, it bloody well should have been.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Sep 25, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I'd do that remix, do you know Jadox personally? I have a song right now called "The Ice Cream" that is just *filthy* fat girl erotica and I use like, this retarded 50 Cent monosyllabic voice (I think I pronounce "pear" "purrr"). It's not mixed yet. You want a verse? I also need to write! No Lil' Waynes here, get us a pad!
> 
> I like KT's hits but I was annoyed how the album sounded nothing like them and was all Lilith Fair ballad corn.
> 
> /Double 'jack



Hmmm well, Dan, you've got my attention. Lyrics and/or link, purrrrrrrty please?:eat2:


----------



## Mindee (Sep 25, 2007)

My husband runs two radio stations and I asked him about this. He says there is no such ban. But..he does say that since most radio stations are in the hands of a few large corporate groups..his are not..playlists are pretty tightly controlled from a corporate level, and that if it's not a "hit" it isn't going to be there. He says there are very few radio stations that break new music, and so opportunities are slim. He did say that if someone will send him an mp3 of the song, he'll listen to it, and see if it fits with what his station plays, and he will have his DJs play it!


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 25, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hmmm well, Dan, you've got my attention. Lyrics and/or link, purrrrrrrty please?:eat2:



http://www.sendspace.com/file/5c92u5

"The Ice Cream," from my unfinished mixtape St. Nauseous Vol. 1. The lyrics are too filthy to reprint here, enjoy!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 25, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I'd do that remix, do you know Jadox personally? I have a song right now called "The Ice Cream" that is just *filthy* fat girl erotica and I use like, this retarded 50 Cent monosyllabic voice (I think I pronounce "pear" "purrr"). It's not mixed yet. You want a verse? I also need to write! No Lil' Waynes here, get us a pad!
> 
> I like KT's hits but I was annoyed how the album sounded nothing like them and was all Lilith Fair ballad corn.
> 
> /Double 'jack



I wish I did know him: I'd be like "Give me your gift...."  

They seem cool though. They definitely know how to be creative with the message. 

"The bigger the berry: The sweeter the juice... not mad if you're carrying extra in the caboose."

I heard some of your hits too: Great stuff! 

And you're right: That song is filthy! But you know what? It's creative. It's dirty, but it's not "BOOTY BUTT BOOTY BUTT BOOTY!!!" 

Tell me when you release the tape: I might purchase a copy. I'd do that way quicker than I buy Hurricane Chris's new album.

Ay bay bay is lame lame lame! 
(Or as the other people put it: It's "Ghey Ghey-Ghey!" Pfft.. )


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 26, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I wish I did know him: I'd be like "Give me your gift...."
> 
> They seem cool though. They definitely know how to be creative with the message.
> 
> ...



Jadox is very cool, he's a real people person. 
Has been nothing but polite everytime I've been around him, genuinely seems to love bbw's too.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 26, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I wish I did know him: I'd be like "Give me your gift...."
> 
> They seem cool though. They definitely know how to be creative with the message.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Honestly I'll probably just give it to you for free. I've never really sold any music before, and I'm two (rock) albums deep...I download so much music I can't bring myself to ask for dough with a straight face.


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Sep 26, 2007)

what is soo wrong bout that song? its just saying that big girls r good lookin and tryin to make a statement in this world that r they good looking too! i dont see or hear not 1 bad word in that song i think that the radio stations here in the u.s. should play it ! who cares what other ppl think ! if they can play the songs that have swearin in the lyrics n play the video on mtv of these rappers that r tryin to rap which they cant ; then they should play the " bbw song" on the radio and play the video on mtv n vh1 no matter what !  :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 26, 2007)

shadowmaker87 said:


> what is soo wrong bout that song? its just saying that big girls r good lookin and tryin to make a statement in this world that r they good looking too! i dont see or hear not 1 bad word in that song i think that the radio stations here in the u.s. should play it ! who cares what other ppl think ! if they can play the songs that have swearin in the lyrics n play the video on mtv of these rappers that r tryin to rap which they cant ; then they should play the " bbw song" on the radio and play the video on mtv n vh1 no matter what !  :smitten:



I think it's a style affinity. It does have some hateful tones towards thin women, which some of us look down upon in most cases.

It might be an attempt at pushing a good message, but that doesn't mean we can't be selective now.  
But you aren't alone: Some people definitely like the song.


----------



## weetabix (Sep 27, 2007)

What an amazing response. Ever since Franky Goes To Hollywood song, "Relax" got banned I realized that banned things do better. Some people say the song is so bad it should have got banned. The banned thing is just something I saw as a comment on You Tube. I almost did not mention it. I happen to like the song, but it's not a cool band to listen too like Red Hot Radiators or Fat Boy Slim.

I think the fact that the lyrics are heard in public places like the shoe shop and the supermarket make it significant. It all helps to make an FA proud to let it be known they prefer women to be FAT. It all sinks into the public thought process.

I can almost declare the Fat Acceptance movement over. We have now passed the point where thin is best. Now fat is best and ewveryone knows it. OK, so we still have a few problems with the diet industry and the fashion industry but all the real people know that fat is OK. Oh yeah and the Health industry, they keep on banging on about cholesterol and diebeties, but they are losing the battle.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 27, 2007)

weetabix said:


> I can almost declare the Fat Acceptance movement over. We have now passed the point where thin is best. Now fat is best and ewveryone knows it. OK, so we still have a few problems with the diet industry and the fashion industry but all the real people know that fat is OK. Oh yeah and the Health industry, they keep on banging on about cholesterol and diebeties, but they are losing the battle.



There's no movement; it happens when it happens. It doesn't matter how many people we have, what matters is how many people we don't have.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 28, 2007)

weetabix said:


> I can almost declare the Fat Acceptance movement over. We have now passed the point where thin is best. Now fat is best and ewveryone knows it. OK, so we still have a few problems with the diet industry and the fashion industry but all the real people know that fat is OK. Oh yeah and the Health industry, they keep on banging on about cholesterol and diebeties, but they are losing the battle.



Surely, this crap song will end all of the spite and insults directed at fat people!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> At the risk of getting bitch slapped for voicing an unpopular opinion, the song is not being banned. Its being panned because it's a shitty song. Mika's songs and his voice went over like a lead balloon here in the states. Try as i may I could not bring myself to like that song no matter how hard I tried. Most stations don't think it's worth their time to play his songs when they can kill us all with Kanye West, KT Tunstall or Justin Timberlake.



I DO like some of Mika's songs - I think Grace Kelly is a great song, and ten times better than any crap Justin Timberlake comes out with, AND Mika is good looking  . However, I must agree with you that the Big Girls tune is really really poor. I have commented before that although Mika decided the big girls needed an anthem, he used the worst most simple tune for it, and kept the other better tunes for less controversial subjects! I think a four year old could have written a better tune.

ps. Hooray for SCOTTISH singer K T Tunstall!!! ((I have to promote my country people, its the law! ))


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 28, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I was just going to say this. Forgiven for placing KT Tunstall in the same league as JT and 'Ye.
> 
> I'm putting a moratorium on "big" girl love songs that don't feature the singer actually macking on the big girl in question in the video, or at least fucking her. Anthony Hamilton can hang with this benchmark. If it don't jiggle, it's not a single.



Indeed, KT is so far above pouting, posing, manufactured Justin it just doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate the song too, but I have to admit, theres a remix of the song on vinyl that I see everytime I go into Amoeba in the electronica section, and I'm thisclose to buying it.


----------



## pinkprincess5 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow!! why would this be banned! I love this song,I have his album and it is great so upbeat and fun,and he is so sweet...
suzy x


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Indeed, KT is so far above pouting, posing, manufactured Justin it just doesn't bear thinking about.



What makes you think she's not manufactured as well? Believe me, the industry alternates marketing "prefab" choices (Britney, Backstreet, JT) with so-called "breath of fresh air" "real" ones (remember Michelle Branch? Vanessa Carlton? Jewel?) in tandem, who are just as manipulative and calculated to appeal to the audiences who've "had it" with the "fabricated" ones. The difference is that the faux-intelligent ones aim for brains they don't have, whereas no one's claiming Justin's above moving an ass or two. 

Hum me a few bars from Norah Jones' 10 mil selling debut in ten years and I'll consider the "KT" sound a success.


----------



## knottyknicky (Oct 1, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> What makes you think she's not manufactured as well? Believe me, the industry alternates marketing "prefab" choices (Britney, Backstreet, JT) with so-called "breath of fresh air" "real" ones (remember Michelle Branch? Vanessa Carlton? Jewel?) in tandem, who are just as manipulative and calculated to appeal to the audiences who've "had it" with the "fabricated" ones. The difference is that the faux-intelligent ones aim for brains they don't have, whereas no one's claiming Justin's above moving an ass or two.
> 
> Hum me a few bars from Norah Jones' 10 mil selling debut in ten years and I'll consider the "KT" sound a success.




its funny cause its true


----------

